# project 240sx pictures inside



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

so i told you i got the car! im happy though figuring how i was gonna get from north hills 818 to san bernadino 909 in one peice with this broken door. all ok i say engine ran pretty good no problems whats so ever except when i rev not to high the car kinda shakes a bit like its got alot of horse power to it or something. *shrugs* but man i love it already with the messed up door and smashed in quarter panel i was happy driving the car testing its potential i love it! though sometimes glass from the rear window was hitting me but other than that im good. sooo back to the body work heres the pictures of what needs to be done. think its possible and what do you think the estimate would be?

thats what i meant how the side was pushed down







[/IMG]


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

You drove that home??? Does it drive straight??? holy cow you have alot of work ahead of you. I would buy another 240 and use that car for parts that the other may need... my $.02


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

hey it does actually which i was suprised about. i thought it messed up the axles and what not but it didnt if you see where it actually was hit at it was before the rear tire area see i was thinking see how far i can get to fixing the door if that dosent work get another one which i think i might do. i say the most work would be the quarterpanel. My friend john works for a autobody shop and said hell do it on the side type of thing to fix it. so like i said well see. other than that engine. is great inside interior all that thats inside is real good. and so is the passenger side body


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

man that's always the case....GREAT interior...nasty outside...OR NASTY inside...and great exterior...*sigh...mine is so so all around 

That looks like you could pull the b pillar out a little and replace the quarter panel and door...but would you rather put your time into that? or find a 240 with good exterior...swap in your nice interior (cause if it's got good ext. it's gonna be bad int.  ) and use this one as parts...then you could devote all your time to making it run better...instead of running up to stock...then better...

Either way great cars...I love mine

check your motor mounts...dunno..guessing on the shaking


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

hmm yeah i think i will just stick with the car. i got the car for 300.00 dollars! i so far spent 13.00 to pull the dents out. the b pillar?? can you explain?? as far as the quarter panel im almost done. the door...im getting another one to much work to fix.i was looking at the quarter panel and could they really replace it? i thought it was practically welded with the inside metal part.<< i know that sentence is a bit confusing hope you get it. but thank you though!


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

The only way they can "replace" the quarter panel, is to cut that one off the car, and cut the same section off of another car, weld it on and smooth it out. That's the problem w/ uni-bodys. As for the "B Pillar". A pillar is a piece that connects the roof of the car to the main body. The A pillars are the ones that are on either side of your windshield, and the B pillars are the ones that are between you front and rear side windows. a.k.a. the pillar that is absolutely beat to hell on your drivers side! I'm actually suprised that wasn't totalted by the insurance company (or doesn't insurance know about it?). Either way, good luck with fixin' it bro.

Chad


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

yeah i tried pulling it out with a heavy duty puller earlier....no dice. My friend never showed up. im gonna get a price at a shop to see how how much to replace it. how hard is it to get another peice of the pillar of another nissan?


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

You're probably not gonna like the price they give you... It's gonna cost a pretty penny. I realize you love this car and everything...but honestly, you might be better off picking up another one... Keep that one for interior parts...


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Indeed you can do it, but the cost would be horrible, i'd try and find a shell, you have all the right parts to build one from ground up, or find one with a blown motor or somthin, they are around trust me, i bought mine with a blown motor for 800$


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

xs04298 said:


> Indeed you can do it, but the cost would be horrible, i'd try and find a shell, you have all the right parts to build one from ground up, or find one with a blown motor or somthin, they are around trust me, i bought mine with a blown motor for 800$


There's a few here in SC. if you could find a carrier to take it to cali.


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

240luvr said:


> You're probably not gonna like the price they give you... It's gonna cost a pretty penny. I realize you love this car and everything...but honestly, you might be better off picking up another one... Keep that one for interior parts...


well guys you are all wrong well turns out after doing some great sales talk i did happen to drive the car after work to two shops i know about. well i ask the guy how much would it cost to fix the quarter panel and he said they cant pop that out i would have to go to a junk ask for a cut from another 240sx and then bring it to there shop and they will cut the part where its messed up at and weld it together all for 800.00 not to shabby but i decide to try the shop 3 blocks down. when i cruise up to the parking lot nothing but import cars alot just for show but there was a nice turboed 350z i believe he just got his kit on and what do i see to my right another car just like mine. as soon as i cruised in the guy was like ohh no another drift incident and laughed but i told him the story about the car and i said the other shop said they could do it for 600.00 dollars i just wanted to see how much your prices were and how you would do it. He asked me for the model of my car and checked it on the computer and said well i can do it for 500.00 he said the same exact words just like the other shop said. he referred me to a junk where alot of 240s were(turns out alot of other nissans come in with the same problem but not that bad or front damage) and said to have them cut the panel and bring it in theyll cut mine weld it together check the inside part to see if it needs anywork but he looked inside and said it was good. so yeah 500.00!!!! so in total im spending 800.00. well im going to start this asap. im going to get the door and windows and panel all together. ill have pictures!! thanks everyone for the support lol well some. :thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

DriFtIN200sX said:


> well guys you are all wrong well turns out after doing some great sales talk i did happen to drive the car after work to two shops i know about. well i ask the guy how much would it cost to fix the quarter panel and he said they cant pop that out i would have to go to a junk ask for a cut from another 240sx and then bring it to there shop and they will cut the part where its messed up at and weld it together all for 800.00 not to shabby but i decide to try the shop 3 blocks down. when i cruise up to the parking lot nothing but import cars alot just for show but there was a nice turboed 350z i believe he just got his kit on and what do i see to my right another car just like mine. as soon as i cruised in the guy was like ohh no another drift incident and laughed but i told him the story about the car and i said the other shop said they could do it for 600.00 dollars i just wanted to see how much your prices were and how you would do it. He asked me for the model of my car and checked it on the computer and said well i can do it for 500.00 he said the same exact words just like the other shop said. he referred me to a junk where alot of 240s were(turns out alot of other nissans come in with the same problem but not that bad or front damage) and said to have them cut the panel and bring it in theyll cut mine weld it together check the inside part to see if it needs anywork but he looked inside and said it was good. so yeah 500.00!!!! so in total im spending 800.00. well im going to start this asap. im going to get the door and windows and panel all together. ill have pictures!! thanks everyone for the support lol well some. :thumbup:



Hey my car was just like yours fucked in the quarter panel all the shops back in Cali told me i needed to get a new one and weld it, but fuck i didnt trust that, and i had hella more dentes + holes.....than i went to Mexico (puerto vallarta) got my car dent free from EVERYWHERE......PLUS painted all just for 600 USD......beat that deal homie! LOL.......CORONA OWNS :cheers:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Loki said:


> Hey my car was just like yours fucked in the quarter panel all the shops back in Cali told me i needed to get a new one and weld it, but fuck i didnt trust that, and i had hella more dentes + holes.....than i went to Mexico (puerto vallarta) got my car dent free from EVERYWHERE......PLUS painted all just for 600 USD......beat that deal homie! LOL.......CORONA OWNS :cheers:


HAhahaha nice one, but for safety issues....I'm still a bit sketchy on that idea. I mean, who knows what else could be wrong with that car. The frame could be twisted, and cracked...


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> HAhahaha nice one, but for safety issues....I'm still a bit sketchy on that idea. I mean, who knows what else could be wrong with that car. The frame could be twisted, and cracked...


hmm but you could tell if it was or not though right. ive already been driving like a mad man and taking it to abandoned parking lots to see whats up so far nothing bad . i am gonna get rollcages put in please believe that and the z bar from emracing for the back to prevent twist.


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

Loki said:


> Hey my car was just like yours fucked in the quarter panel all the shops back in Cali told me i needed to get a new one and weld it, but fuck i didnt trust that, and i had hella more dentes + holes.....than i went to Mexico (puerto vallarta) got my car dent free from EVERYWHERE......PLUS painted all just for 600 USD......beat that deal homie! LOL.......CORONA OWNS :cheers:


hey it happens down there with that money you can make people belive you turn water into wine. how long did it last though? im not that far from the s.d area. either tjs just a few more blocks >_< :thumbup:


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

well heres an update. my friend does welding on cars and hes doing it for 165.00 i got the door last week $37.00 today im gonna get the quarter panel for 84.00 using the reciprocating saw i got a lowes. yes a rental. so total 286.00 plus 300 for the car = 586 in total i spent on the car ill show pictures of the completed project hopefully i can do it by this weekend. IM STOKED!!!......mmm next up ENGINE SWAP!!!!


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

awesome...post some pics when the works done...well just the b-pillar...not totally done...I'de like to see the work...I'm sure I'll have to do some body work eventually to my baby


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

*update*

Hey man i cant believe its been so well to update i finally found the quaeter panel about a month ago at a pick a part and well cutting the peice was hard as as i thought. i went with my check to pepboys to purchase the saws all tool fully charged it and got some 22-25 blades and headed from junk to junk. it sucked because it started to rain. rain in car=bad idea. but i think i been a trooper through all of this. i did get another door but it wont close so from the inside i have a bungee cord holding it tight and i have to get out of the passenger side. yeah i know  but i kept my head up and just kept on truckin! well when cutting the peice the battery died after working on taking the seat off and interior of the car and it sucked so i said forget it and i bought a quarter panel peice from a car. 240 you were right! the way i told her how i needed it cut i thought she follow but she did it the same way you described and i basically got half of the car. she charged me 200.00 pretty good deal youll see the pictures of how it looks as well and as far as me cutting it and them weld it is not going to happen because for one its way out of my leaugue and i want to get it done before monday sine its my only way of transportation. so the shop who i talked to said they can do it for 460.00 theyll pick up my car cut off the old peice and put the new panel on. Since then work at my old job got slow and i ended up leaving and family issues came i lost my uncle recently and my grandmother has passed away. But things have turned out for the better and i now have 2 jobs and more than enough to finish the work and get additional products. my mon-fri scedule work from 1am-6am drive 5 miles to my other job from 7-3:30 sleep around 6pm and do it again. Its hard but i think positive and all the times i have to get out of my passenger side or those seeing how my car looks like that keeps me just striving. so after this long speech the car will be done next weekend!!! on saturday morning definately! pictures will be posted from inside shots to the newer quarter panel to the finish looked. after that tuning work will begain as far as a rim and tire upgrade, then my brakes, and the lsd hmm well lsd later no drifting till i finish tuning.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

answer me this, why in the world would they consider that totaled? I've seen worse, and it not be considered totaled. It looks like rust got under the paint. and a few dings. 

BTW it looks great. I like that color silver too.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

that car should have been totalled, and you're really not too bright to drive a car that is that bad, the b pillar is destroyed, it will never get back to spec, i'm sure the frame is bent too, because that damage is right there, so i know it's bent, you may think it's driving straight, but try to do about 50 - 0 and don't touch the steering wheel, it's not fun.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Here is some pics so you guys can see i aint bullshiting! my car was ugly haha

















than 600 bucks made the MIRACLE!.....

no more holes in the quarter panel! woooooohoooooo!

















Gotta love that Sexy S.....








thats right...cabo stone is a bitch on suspension LOL









There you have it......tell me if its diferent from any of you local shops that charge at least 1.5 G's for the kind of damage and work that was done on this biatch....... also i even tipped the guy an extra 50 bucks (which he than bought a whole carton of corona "20 beers" and we talked about cars!":fluffy:

The passenger side was very bad also, door didnt align well, and a big ass dent on the quarter panel....damage every where, yeah and i killed the antena and that gay rubber spoiler....too much weight that wasnt needed!

P.S. It took him 10 days , yes he is alone there, so it was alot of work plus i didnt remember the name of that color (its the Silver frost from the stock 240's)


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

before i took it thats what i did. drove it on the freeway doing 80 tops didnt wanna try it to fast and like i said THE FRAMING IS NOT FUCKED!!! if you look at the pic most of the damage was from the center door peice. trust me im not gonna take it to one place and see whats up. i even took it to 6 shops. 4 worked with insurance companys and they said it should be totaled and they inspected it to take a look and also said the framing is not bent which they thought was crazy especially looking at it. but they were also shocked i even drove it. but hey when you got nothing else you gotta do what you gotta do. patients is a virtue. the car will be done this week. Beside even if it didnt go back to spec im taking it to the track to fuck with and drive till i get my other car as well. maybe i can film it to show how straight it really is. anyone know how i can format it to show it on here? then again why do i need to prove to you anything? hmm *shrug*


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

Loki said:


> Here is some pics so you guys can see i aint bullshiting! my car was ugly haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin shit!!! lucky ass!!! mad respect and it came out pretty clean. i do plan to paint it silver like titanium silver wide body. i cant wait! so yeah calculation so far 300 for the car 200 for the q.p, 400 for the work. total 900.00 hmm not bad still then theres paint but im gonna do that part mmmm so close grand.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

600 bucks was cuss i got GOOD PAINT......if you want regular kind (crappy kind) it would have been about 300-350 the whole thing as well.

Got my car for 1700, sold for 5500 (with goodies ofcourse)


----------



## ckpepper02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Dude, Are you sure you don't have any frame damage with that hit? looks pretty nasty.

Nevermind... I see your answer above.


----------

